# Why are tattoos on women such a turn-off?



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Some guy was interested in me and quizzing me about myself online a while back and he asked about that, and I blocked him because it made me feel like he was looking at me like livestock, seeing if I have been branded. Whether or not I have, its none of his business and hes a shallow fuck whos not going to acquire me. When people have all these stupid little hangups about others' appearances, I get the feeling they are going to see you as this commodity they own, that they want to be able to show off, or just sit and look at you like they would their figurine collection. Yeah, big fucking successful man. Your dick must big too if you can -afford- such a nice piece of trophy ass. 

Anyway, I'm sure not all guys are against tattoos for that reason. Some could be against it for religious reasons. But mostly I think its what I said.. wanting some pristine trophy ass they can feel good about having.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i don't mind tatoos at all, aslong they aren't like completly covered by them


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

tuna said:


> tattoos are fabulous when done well.
> 
> personally, I would never date (or even be close friends with) someone who is "turned off" by tattoos on women. it's generally a dislike that's based on a *"well women should be pure and beautiful gosh why would you do that to yourself!!"* or *"wow only TRAMPS get tattoos!!"* or *"you only did that to get attention from people because no one ever does anything for themselves EVERYTHING IS ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE!!" *way of thinking, which is pretty repulsive in and of itself.
> 
> plus I intend to get a lot of tattoos, and anyone who will judge me once I'm inked is not someone I want to have around me in the long run.


When people say things like this, I know they're grasping at straws to find a "good" reason to discriminate based on tattoos. I personally do not like ugly tattoos, I don't like a menagerie of tattoos to be honest. I think most that fall into that grouping are ones that don't really have any meaning for the wearer. Sort of like @Jennywocky mentioned, if they're not pleased with what they have, they may not have had a reason to get it.

I've considered getting tattoos and I'm still considering it, I know my ideas from years ago were stupid, I was also a teenager (so I had really bad ideas then). Now, I'm looking for things with more meaning that are also aesthetically pleasing. I don't intend to look like a car bumper with stickers allover me, I don't care for that look.


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> I don't get why tattoos are instant dealbreakers for some guys.


"Some guys" don't really deserve the effort of trying to unveil the reasoning behind such preferences, I would assume that, more often than not, their grounds are just as ridiculous as the preference itself. Fortunately, I've not come across many people that actually think this.



dagnytaggart said:


> why would a bunch of Chinese symbols or whatever be a turn-off?


The product of an irrational/close minded mentality, possibly.

That said, I can't recall a situation where tattoos alone were ever even close to enough to put me off from someone that I was interested in. Certain tattoos/areas where they are present have the potential to be a turn off for me, but when I have considered them as such, it has always been on someone that I was not attracted to to begin with.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Speak for yourself. I love girls with tattoos


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> When people say things like this, I know they're grasping at straws to find a "good" reason to discriminate based on tattoos. I personally do not like ugly tattoos, I don't like a menagerie of tattoos to be honest. I think most that fall into that grouping are ones that don't really have any meaning for the wearer. Sort of like @Jennywocky mentioned, if they're not pleased with what they have, they may not have had a reason to get it.
> 
> I've considered getting tattoos and I'm still considering it, I know my ideas from years ago were stupid, I was also a teenager (so I had really bad ideas then). Now, I'm looking for things with more meaning that are also aesthetically pleasing. I don't intend to look like a car bumper with stickers allover me, I don't care for that look.


I agree, more isn't always better. 

Then again, sometimes it is...


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Some guy was interested in me and quizzing me about myself online a while back and he asked about that, and I blocked him because it made me feel like he was looking at me like livestock, seeing if I have been branded.


Well... have you?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Some guy was interested in me and quizzing me about myself online a while back and he asked about that, and I blocked him because it made me feel like he was looking at me like livestock, seeing if I have been branded. Whether or not I have, its none of his business and hes a shallow fuck whos not going to acquire me. When people have all these stupid little hangups about others' appearances, I get the feeling they are going to see you as this commodity they own, that they want to be able to show off, or just sit and look at you like they would their figurine collection.


Yeah, everything is too customizable nowadays -- clothes, appearance, car, house, online personality, appliances, pets, even babies. Having options is not a bad thing, but the mentality can go too far. It's no wonder dating (especially with online dating places letting you spec who exactly you want) sometimes seems to have become more of the same...

If someone's going to be so anal they need to know if I have a tattoo (other than somewhere right between my eyes where it would be blatant), etc., then I'd rather not deal. Relationships are more organic than that.


----------



## deepbluesun (Jun 2, 2011)

To me, two things heavily influence my opinion of tattoos on a girl:

1) What the tattoos are of
2) How many/how large they are




If it's a tattoo of a skull and bones for example, I'm not sure I'd be comfortable with it. Same if she's covered up by them or has several very large ones.


If they're simply accenting her appearance and don't cry for attention then I think they can be attractive.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

It depends on the tattoo, were it is located and who it is on. A girl with a butterfly abover her ass, well its not a turn off, but I think it looks stupid. Whereas something like this I think is tastefull and very beautiful.











Promethea said:


> Some guy was interested in me and quizzing me about myself online a while back and he asked about that, and I blocked him because it made me feel like he was looking at me like livestock, seeing if I have been branded. Whether or not I have, its none of his business and hes a shallow fuck whos not going to acquire me. When people have all these stupid little hangups about others' appearances, I get the feeling they are going to see you as this commodity they own, that they want to be able to show off, or just sit and look at you like they would their figurine collection. Yeah, big fucking successful man. Your dick must big too if you can -afford- such a nice piece of trophy ass.


You blocked him just because he asked if you had a tattoo?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Arbite said:


> You blocked him just because he asked if you had a tattoo?


He was asking several questions that I could -tell- were his fishing around for a dealbreaker questions. Thing is, I wouldn't have been interested in him anyway but he was trying to size me up. When his questions turned toward that, what I considered physical appearance, all that was left for him to do was go fuck himself.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Arbite said:


> It depends on the tattoo, were it is located and who it is on. A girl with a butterfly abover her ass, well its not a turn off, but I think it looks stupid. Whereas something like this I think is tastefull and very beautiful.



Yeah, I think if you're going to get a tattoo it may as well be something bold as opposed to a tiny salamander on your ankle.


----------



## wikitiki10 (Jun 26, 2011)

It depends mostly on the location of it and what it is.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> This says it a lot about why I don't like most tattoos, not just on girls. Individual expression, but only after finding out the opinion of others? I guess you'll be walking into the shop to pick from the same books thousands of others have chosen from. But you're you - you put it slanted 10 degrees so you're an individual! You will excuse me for not noticing your subtle adjustment...


I don't see how getting important information before jumping into a decision like body modification makes you any less self-expressive. Asking someone experienced in the field regarding price, designs, care, time, etc. is not the same as someone telling you what to get. 



asmit127 said:


> There is no way I can know why any physical trait is present - an athletic body might be due to a desire to run marathons for charity or it could just as easily be because they have an abusive homelife, so spend as much time at the gym as possible to avoid it. They might love vintage clothing or they might just be broke and are forced to wear their mum's old clothes they found in the attic. The possibilities for needing to look extreme could be down to being an attention seeker, being insecure about their natural look, wanting to scare people away, boredom... none of these are attractive traits. *anyone please feel free to list the positive options - I don't like my judgmental attitude but I'm done with hiding it*


The why's aren't so important at first, what I do know is the what, and that's that they've worked hard for their physique. I admire competence, and physical strength is just one of the many forms possible. What if I don't care why they're wearing a specific type of clothing, and just like it? They don't have to fit my mental stories, that's just something I do with everyone I meet, and sometimes I'm close. 



asmit127 said:


> The bold is covered by "This is who I am. Take it or leave it" - they chose to be 'left' by choosing to appear that way. Obviously their view of life is significantly different to the person who has judged them down for the action, so it's probably best neither party wastes any time if it's that big a deal.
> 
> Some people consider their body a gift and try to look after it - poking holes in it (piercings) drawing over it (tattoos) burning/scarring/hiding things beneath the skin and tongue splitting will naturally offend these people. Their idea of self expression just happens to be different from what is encouraged today, where people are increasingly self centred. If the total spent on tattoos and the like in the past 10 years had instead been directed to ending world hunger would it have made a difference? Would someone who thought it would be happy with someone who'd rather "waste" money on superficialities like tattoos? Nope.
> 
> ...


They chose to be left or the other person chose to judge them prematurely? Physical appearances might be telling, but they don't tell the whole story, and to dismiss someone just because you have an image of what all people who have ___ are like is incredibly shallow. But hey, everyone is entitled to their own opinions, which is why I'm fine with opposing views.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I believe it's more to do with the topic of the tattoo, than the tattoo it's self.

In example, these:
Filed Under 'Tattoos' - Dorkly


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

Doesn't bother me. No matter what it is.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Dalton_C said:


> Doesn't bother me. No matter what it is.


Oh yeah.

If this post gets deleted, I understand why. You've been warned, it's not on genitalia but it does involve it.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> If this post gets deleted, I understand why. You've been warned, it's not on genitalia but it does involve it.


All class


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> If this post gets deleted, I understand why. You've been warned, it's not on genitalia but it does involve it.


A picture is worth a 1,000 words.

I'm quite sure there are more than 1,000 words on cocks in this subforum, so I think you're good.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> A picture is worth a 1,000 words.
> 
> I'm quite sure there are more than 1,000 words on cocks in this subforum, so I think you're good.


It's a tattoo of one, so I don't know how people will feel about it. I mean, I did warn you all and it's only a tattoo.


----------



## Raiderguy (Mar 19, 2011)

I like Abby's Tats on N.C.I.S


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Slider said:


> I used to be strictly against tattoos on women...at least, on my women. Then my ex-fiance got a tattoo without telling me and I flipped out. I think I was upset, because she sort of did it behind my back.
> 
> However, I recently met a girl who I thought was perfect for me and she had a goofy tattoo of orchids...so, whatever. She turned out NOT to be good for me, because she's a crazy lets-hang-out-for-three-days-and-then-never-call-you-again type of girl.
> 
> Maybe I'll go back to not liking tattoos again.


"My women" and you flipped out because it was _her_ body, of which you have no control over? Wow... red flag alert there.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got my third tattoo. 
Vladimir Kush's painting of 'departure of a winged ship' on my left hip. 

I've got another psychedelic butterfly on my right hip, my new tattoo has 12 butterflies as sails. It shows dedication to butterflies because I see many girls with stupid black inked tramp stamps. -vomits-

It's done so delicately and I think when it's finished, it would be so beautiful. <3

I don't care if guys don't like it, they can just not associate with me, like I would care.


----------



## EclecticTraveler (Jul 11, 2011)

I love tats and piercings on women. It's sexy to me because in my mind it is a signal of a strong personality. A women who is independent and can think for her self. I could see a more traditional or insecure man being offended by them. Maybe he is worried about what mom is going to think? The only time I do not like tats on women, or any one is when I feel like they are poorly done, or I think the subject matter is lame.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I'm attracted to purity, because I seek purity in all facets of my life. I think tattoos on women kind of ruins that for me. Though I would consider a woman with a tasteful tattoo or 3, I wouldn't and couldn't be attracted to a woman with a tramp stamp or full arm sleeves. It would kind of gross me out.

I'm the same way with anything other type of body modification. Piercings, hair dye, and even make-up. I absolutely hate "plugs", crazy colored hair, lip gloss and glitter on women, it's nasty. Don't even get me started on raccoon eye make-up, I've made many a girl upset by commenting on her nocturnal rodent styled eye makeup.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I don't see how getting important information before jumping into a decision like body modification makes you any less self-expressive. Asking someone experienced in the field regarding price, designs, care, time, etc. is not the same as someone telling you what to get.


I'll agree on all but the design - surely that's the whole point, you like it and that's all that matters?



WamphyriThrall said:


> The why's aren't so important at first, what I do know is the what, and that's that they've worked hard for their physique. I admire competence, and physical strength is just one of the many forms possible. What if I don't care why they're wearing a specific type of clothing, and just like it?


I laughed so much at this, it goes against all the stereotypes on the forum. Me, an S, is looking for the deeper meaning behind it while you, an N, are quite happy to take what you see at face value. I wish I could that! :happy: 

For me I do care about the why - that would be information about the girl and that is useful. If she looks good but is broke then offering to take her to a posh restaurant (for example) is likely to make her uncomfortable. If she's hiding from an abusive homelife it would be good not to bring up the topic of happy families... Maybe you're better at guessing than me but I can see only benefits from knowing the "why" in advance, but of course this just isn't possible.



WamphyriThrall said:


> They chose to be left or the other person chose to judge them prematurely? Physical appearances might be telling, but they don't tell the whole story, and to dismiss someone just because you have an image of what all people who have ___ are like is incredibly shallow.


This is not going to be easy to explain but I'll have a go :laughing:

If someone dresses in an unusual way they know that some people will judge and ignore them for it, but they choose to dress that way anyway. I see this as choosing to be left by those who judge them. If they were interested in attracting judgmental people they could "dress down" for the evening, but what's the point? By dressing as they do they are demonstrating their open mindedness and in the process scaring away those who don't share it. Surely in the long run they are just saving everyone time?

Of course this goes the other way too, it's very rare to see a "normal" looking person being approached by someone dressed in an extreme way no matter how drunk they get. Assumedly because the "normal" people have been prematurely judged as boring by the extreme ones. Or are they deliberately dressing that way to repel them...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess another theory is that some males may feel intimidated or emasculated by women with tattoos. It could be a throwback to how tattoos are usually seen as a "man's thing", making the woman appear tougher or more independent.

I know some males might get their panties in a bunch because I suggested such a thing, if you're so upset that I even brought this up shows an insecurity. There is no reason to attack me for it either, as I am not directing this at anyone. If you want to take offense, go ahead, it just makes you look silly FYI.


----------



## SpiralOut (Dec 12, 2010)

I always say that it's like putting bumper stickers on a Ferrari..


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

My ex had tattoos :shrug:

-Will


----------



## cheezey (Aug 27, 2010)

I think until I dated someone who had tattoos I have to say I was more put off by them than turned on by them. Yet I grew to find the ones that the in girl in question had to be rather sexy in the end. I do think it's very dependant on the tattoo, and where it is, with me though.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

*skims through first page*

I prefer tattoos when they don't look like they are just randomly "slapped on somewhere" (lack of a better way to phrase it.) Tattoos are art that you display on you at all times (depending on the location I guess.) So imo they should take a lot of thought and time, not just when choosing what tattoo, but when choosing size and placement. A lot of tattoos people spend like 5 minutes deciding where and what they are getting, and I think it usually just looks weird. Tattoos should kind of "flow" with the body, and shouldn't look awkward. So as long as people actually have reasons for their tattoos and they actually are "artistic"(?) the I don't care who they are on, and it doesn't affect my opinion on if I would date them. 

I don't know how to explain it...... >.< (How do you even explain how art should look?)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I guess another theory is that some males may feel intimidated or emasculated by women with tattoos. It could be a throwback to how tattoos are usually seen as a "man's thing", making the woman appear tougher or more independent.
> 
> I know some males might get their panties in a bunch because I suggested such a thing, if you're so upset that I even brought this up shows an insecurity. There is no reason to attack me for it either, as I am not directing this at anyone. If you want to take offense, go ahead, it just makes you look silly FYI.


Makes a lot of sense. Lots of people are pussies, and a lot of them are guys, so a woman that can show them up in anyway scares them off. It's a good point.

Why did you include that last part? You deterred and future fun that would've come from that.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

android654 said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Lots of people are pussies, and a lot of them are guys, so a woman that can show them up in anyway scares them off. It's a good point.
> 
> *Why did you include that last part? You deterred and future fun that would've come from that*.


Castrate 'em before they can get out of the gates. I have no time to pussyfoot around with emasculated men.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Castrate 'em before they can get out of the gates. I have no time to pussyfoot around with emasculated men.


Still funny to see people bitch and look ridiculous over nothing.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

I also wanted to note that I love back tattoos for some reason. XD





































Aren't they just absolutely *adorable!* =D


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Ink is awesome.Whoever doesn't think so, can keep hanging out in their box.I'd have nothing to do with such an animal.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

NekoNinja said:


> I also wanted to note that I love back tattoos for some reason. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it with you and cats?

I prefer chest pieces and sleeves on girls, but that's just me.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

android654 said:


> What is it with you and cats?


I love cats..... <3 <3










=3


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I find them sexy... Like the photos above :happy:


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

I like chest pieces + sleeves, too. 



















hnghh <33


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmmm.... No, in fact a number different types of men swarm around me like moth to a fire because of it. 


I've also come to realize that I've had some pretty cool ass conversations with strangers because of it. Usually, I walk away learning something interesting from the other person. Showcasing each other's tat is a bit like sharing a bit of one's philosophy.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't mind most of them, but for some reason most of the girls I came across who had tattoo(s) had this attitude to them that was more of a turn-off than any tattoo.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> ...why would a bunch of Chinese symbols or whatever be a turn-off?


Chinese character tattoos are kind of a pet peeve with me...sometimes, the person getting tattooed doesn't double-check the meaning with someone who speaks the language, lol. Also, I think that if you're getting any kind of words tattooed on you, you should learn how to say it in the appropriate language.

I think people are getting better about researching their tattoos these days though.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I don't get why tattoos are instant dealbreakers for some guys. It's just a drawing on someone's skin. No way would I get one (too permanent), but if the woman's not sketching a wart-infested cock on her stomach, why would a bunch of Chinese symbols or whatever be a turn-off?
> 
> I actually think they could accent a woman's beauty quite nicely.


I think for me personally it's because the beauty and flow of the female skin/body would be disrupted with some random tatoo's, it draws the attention instead of the general beauty being the focus. When you take away the beautiful view overall for the sake of a tatoo then you will lose out in the end. Plus i don't like any tatoo's or excessive piercings or makeup, i like women who are perfectly comforatable in the beauty that is their natural selves ^^.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

whist said:


> Chinese character tattoos are kind of a pet peeve with me...sometimes, the person getting tattooed doesn't double-check the meaning with someone who speaks the language, lol. Also, I think that if you're getting any kind of words tattooed on you, you should learn how to say it in the appropriate language.
> 
> I think people are getting better about researching their tattoos these days though.


^^ I second this SO HARD

[FONT=&quot]I despise 'foreign' writing tattoos on people, because it's often in Chinese and to a lesser extent, Thai(in this part of the world) and I can read it. It usually says something really pointless and redundant, and is as laughable to English speakers as some non-English speaking person tattooing the word 'power' or 'love' on their arms or back.

I'm sorry to break this to those who think that Asian characters tattoos are hip, but somewhere out there there are Asian people who can read the language who think that that is absolutely fucking stupid and they laugh at you behind your back.

Also, the reason I don't like tattoos on a lot of women is because more often than not it's always something tiny, dainty and cutesy like butterflies or cats on their shoulder, wrist or some tired celtic design on their lower back. SERIOUSLY, if you want the tat, go the whole hog; sleeves, full back, etc. _Don't half-ass art._
[/FONT]
NOW that's what I call tattoos:
Paul Booth Tattoo Art


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I understand what @whist and @Kayness are saying. I think I would laugh really hard if I saw a non-English speaking person (Asian in this scenario) with tattoos that were in my language, English. I can see how it would be hilarious if this person had a misspelling, grammar error, or used the wrong word (homophone, etc.) But I don't think English language tattoos have picked up in any Asian countries yet. I know some already have a Romanized language because of colonization. That's different though.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Women with tattoos can be SO sexy.
In fact some of them look beautiful with them...


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

I think ladies with tattoos can be kind of sexy, myself.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Not all men are repulsed by tattoos. Some are attracted to women because of them.

For me, it signifies that they're not the kind of person I want to have a relationship with. It's not the tattoo so much as the people who get them. I've found their personalities to be great for friendships, but they've always got quirks or things that I find unattractive.

To clarify, hopefully: The kinds of people who would get tattoos tend to have personality quirks that I simply can't mesh well enough with to be with. So the tattoo serves as an indicator that they're not "mate material" for me.


----------



## gerardio (Dec 23, 2010)

Yea i have to agree that tattoos on women aren't necessarily a turn off. Tatted women can still be very attractive. Although, i think i'd find a woman being _extensively_ tattooed (eg. completely covering both arms and her neck) unattractive. 

Depending on the tattoos it can sometimes be difficult to percieve a tatted woman as typically feminine. They can also appear less approachable even if that's not the case.


----------



## Feeding A Mood (Jul 13, 2011)

I think that they make women look a little too masculine, which i guess is OK if the man the woman is with is more feminine. I'm not a big fan of tattoos, but I have seen some that look interesting, but I would probably be reluctant to have a relationship with a girl that has tattoos. I like natural beauty. But its all a matter of taste.


----------



## Dear Elysia (Jul 16, 2011)

As long as it's not a naked chick surrounded by butterflies or some type of tramp stamp, I find a woman with a tattoo very attractive.


----------



## MaximumCat (Jul 10, 2011)

I enjoy the natural beauty of a woman's skin. For me, tattoos just cover that up, and it seems to mar the beauty that was already there. Perhaps it is just because of my personal experience, and I know it is definitely a personal preference thing. I do not want to tell anyone to get, or not get a tattoo if they really want or do not want one. I just don't ever want any myself, and have always preferred women who do not have them, at least aesthetically speaking. This does not mean I would not date or be together with a tattooed woman if I really liked her, just that I do tend to prefer a lack of them on a woman's body.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Speaking for myself, I think a beautiful woman's female form is most beautiful unadorned. I've never even been all that into lingerie because it covers up what I like best and it's used (presumably) in a setting where it's not necessary.

To use an example, Megan Fox is absolutely gorgeous, and her tattoos only detract from that.

EDIT- not being satisfied with leaving it as I wrote it above, I'll add:

All other things being equal, the more beautiful of the woman (when unadorned with a tattoo) or the bigger or less artful the tattoo itself, the less I like the tattoo on the woman. 

See, I'm an INTP - I need to express a definitive, overall theory. :wink:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

People like what they like and dislike what they dislike? 

Also there is the possible religious concerns as well, basically not following a "similar" belief structure can be a turn off. "My body is my temple" sort of thing.

To ask why something is a "turn-off" kind of makes little sense when directing at individuals who wish to be in a relationship.


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

To me, the female body is just a beautiful work of art. I feel like a woman with a tattoo (especially a huge one) is like letting a fourth grader draw on a Picasso. I think a woman is most beautiful when naked, however, tattoo is one item that simply can't be taken off, and to me it's off putting.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Nobody likes an inky-stinky.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

All tattoos are nasty because they are a symbol of the disrespect for ones body.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Depends on the tattoo. If they've got something stupid on their face, then obviously that's ugly, but tattoos can be hot.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Surely it depends on the Tattoo?


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

It can fall pretty far either way for me. I can imagine many tattoos that would turn me off, and many that would turn me oh-so on. Even if I try to come up with a standard rule like "none on back or shoulders, those are most beautiful when untouched," I can still think of some exceptions.

I have a few theories though. I think I don't like it when a tattoo is something external the person simply enjoys. It feels like the person is saying, "oh, tigers are awesome. I want people to think of that kind of awesome when they think of me." I like abstract-ish images that bring out something deep in the person. Like a thin chain around their wrist. That's not so much "chains are awesome," but instead it gives you some kind of impression of the person's deeper emotions about themselves/their life. It gets me thinking about the person, not of external concepts.


Ok wait, face is a please no. That I can (probably) guarantee about my tastes.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

It's aesthetic, which is tricky because aesthetic beauty shifts with cultural context. 

That said, a tattoo that fits a girl's aesthetic is certainly a sexy thing. I have no latent desire to view a woman as "pure" or any such nonsense.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't have an established opinion on tattoos, on anyone. They seem like the kind of thing that needs to be assessed on an individual basis.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

The judgmental attitudes in this thread are worth an inside chuckle.

It's simply a matter of taste, although society's conditioning about gender expectations and what constitutes 'poor taste' is still tattooed on many brains. What makes you attracted to a person is subjective, in my case not only tattoos are a turn on but the more personal and unique they are, the more my interest is drawn to that person although it takes a lot more than mere aesthetics to hold it.

I have some and I will get a couple more soon enough. While personal, they're not exactly a secret either so if someone doesn't like them, I understand and respect that but their loss. I won't stop loving ink and piercings and the stereotypes associated to them are frankly ridiculous, like most stereotypes indeed.


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

Sunshine Boy said:


> All tattoos are nasty because they are a symbol of the disrespect for ones body.


Bullshit. Tattoos are just another means of self expression. You can feel perfectly free to dislike them, but they are absolutely NOT a sigh of disrespect for one's body. 

Personally, tattoos tend to be a turn on for me (depending on the tattoo and the girl of course).


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

VacantPsalm said:


> It can fall pretty far either way for me. I can imagine many tattoos that would turn me off, and many that would turn me oh-so on. Even if I try to come up with a standard rule like "none on back or shoulders, those are most beautiful when untouched," I can still think of some exceptions.
> 
> I have a few theories though. I think I don't like it when a tattoo is something external the person simply enjoys. It feels like the person is saying, "oh, tigers are awesome. I want people to think of that kind of awesome when they think of me." I like abstract-ish images that bring out something deep in the person. Like a thin chain around their wrist. That's not so much "chains are awesome," but instead it gives you some kind of impression of the person's deeper emotions about themselves/their life. It gets me thinking about the person, not of external concepts.
> 
> ...


You can have a beautiful tattoo just for the sake of beauty though; (visual) beauty is deep, like art, because it can bring out emotions in people. Of course all this is subjective. I'd say I prefer an artful tiger rather than a poem or a quote tattoo.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It's a turn off because you want them to be a turn off. No one can complain to you about that.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

Tattoos, piercings, etc go into the same category as alcoholism, smoking and doing drugs. Lack of self respect.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

psychedelicmango said:


> You can have a beautiful tattoo just for the sake of beauty though; (visual) beauty is deep, like art, because it can bring out emotions in people. Of course all this is subjective. I'd say I prefer an artful tiger rather than a poem or a quote tattoo.


Yep, definitely subjective.


However, hmmmm, a thought. Maybe, in a way, I'm one of those people who "wants to see the person, not the art." Except "see the person" is more open to interpretation in my mind than "she needs to be tru neked!" That would explain why I actually dislike text even more than images; I'm reading, not looking at them! (I'm still working out the pattern of why I like or dislike tattoos in my head, in case that isn't obvious.)


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

MajTom said:


> Bullshit. Tattoos are just another means of self expression. You can feel perfectly free to dislike them, but they are absolutely NOT a sigh of disrespect for one's body.
> 
> Personally, tattoos tend to be a turn on for me (depending on the tattoo and the girl of course).


Sure


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

Well to me even the best tattoos just broadcast a personality I don't particularly value. I sometimes see a woman with tattoos as crude, kind of sleazy, rough around the edges, tough. Thus things I don't usually look for or value in a woman. Of-course some are just childish and poorly thought out, like someone getting a Yoshi Egg or some other video game reference. 

Tattoos can also age very poorly.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Eh. It's like clothes to me, it doesn't matter whether or not he/she/it is wearing clothes, it's how he/she/it wear them.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

VacantPsalm said:


> Yep, definitely subjective.
> 
> 
> However, hmmmm, a thought. Maybe, in a way, I'm one of those people who "wants to see the person, not the art." Except "see the person" is more open to interpretation in my mind than "she needs to be tru neked!" That would explain why I actually dislike text even more than images; I'm reading, not looking at them! (I'm still working out the pattern of why I like or dislike tattoos in my head, in case that isn't obvious.)


Hmm. I think I see the art first, then try to fit it in the idea of the person I have in my mind. I dislike text tattoos for the same reason as you; I have to read them so I can't find any artistic value in them, like I would with visual art. Although they are visual too, language always is, pictures come before language. They're more direct. I think.
So you can say you like/dislike a tattoo separately and then related to the person who has it, their body, personality ect. But either way I think in the end it's simply a matter of taste. Which makes me wonder what is taste. lol


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> I don't get *why tattoos are instant dealbreakers for some guys. It's just a drawing on someone's skin*.


Not just ink on the skin, *take in count culture, education and personal preferences*. In some countries many people get them because they look good, in other countries it's VERY attached to gangs, crime, etc. In some contexts is just an expression of whatever, in some contexts it's a sign of trying to belong, mind or identity weakness, etc. 

It depends on a lot of factors if you are really considering many people opinions.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought guys liked tattoos? :tongue:


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Tattoos can be okay, but chest tats are a deal breaker. I just think they look really trashy.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Some males may see them as too "masculine" since tattoos have usually been accepted as something males do rather than females.


Yes that's part the reason I'm not a fan of tattoos on girls. Another part is that I usually see them on certain types of people (people in porn, ex-cons, etc). Third reason is that women often have such soft beautiful skin and it's insane that they're willing to injure that skin to put so much ink in there. Don't mess with that skin! 

Having said that, two things: One, I'm not a fan of guys who have a lot of tattoos either. I'm not gay, so I don't mean in a sexual way, just that they look ugly. Secondly, I _do_ like tattoos on a girl if they're not big or obtrusive. A few symbols of a language or a little butterfly or something...

   

I also have more tolerance of tattoos when I am able to appreciate their personal significance to the person. It's different if you get drunk and get some tattoo. But if you're a cutter, like this girl seems to be, and put a tattoo there as a symbol of your resilience, it means something totally different and I can get behind it.


----------



## Daniellekk (Dec 15, 2014)

I've got 4 tattoos and had a ...fair... amount of guys have seen them and no ones disliked them, or openly disliked them I should say.

I like em anyway if a guy doesn't like them then I don't like him


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

Euclid said:


> Tattoos, piercings, etc go into the same category as alcoholism, smoking and doing drugs. Lack of self respect.


Why do I show a lack of respect to myself because I have tattoos?

Do you think that I've poisoned my own body because there is some ink underneath my skin? Well. It is true that you risk poisoning when you get tattoos, but you will have to tattoo your whole body I believe. However I don't think it is the worst you can do to your body. 

A lot of things we eat aren't healthy, even the food that is advertised as healthy. Enjoying the sun in summer isn't very healthy either, but so is avoiding the sun alltogether because by doing so you deprive your body of Vitamin D. Drinking a lot (alcholism is not a choice I believe) does more damage than tattoo ink, same goes for doing a lot of drugs and smoking two packs a day. But. If you drink a glass of red wine a day it can be beneficial for your heart. 

Morale of the story: moderation.

Still....

I don't really understand why I disrespect myself, my body, because I have tattoos. I really am just curious why you think this...


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I just think tattoos are tacky basically. And they have been totally sanitized to become almost meaningless. Back in the day, a person with a tattoo had a story to tell. They were in a war, in prison, they had seen a gritty side of life. 

I just don't like it when people try to express themselves through their appearance. Outward eccentricity is compensation for inner mediocrity. I judge people on that. lol. 

It isn't a dealbreaker. More like a pet peeve. I have always disliked tattoos, and advised friends and family not to get them.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

yippy said:


> But what if my primary motivator for getting a tattoo is not seeking attention of others? The reason why I decided to take tattoos was to make my body more like....well.....me. I don't want the attention of others, I don't want other people to think I am cool because I have tattoos. My motivations come from the self, my center. Do I show disrespect to my body by customizing it in such a way that I am happier with it?


Attention seeking wasn't the issue. It was just an example motivation (which I think most tattooing is about) and there is nothing wrong with that in itself, so you can for instance style your hair or wear fancy clothes for that reason. It is the self harm that is the issue. I don't quite understand your motivation to be frank.


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

Euclid said:


> Attention seeking wasn't the issue. It was just an example motivation (which I think most tattooing is about) and there is nothing wrong with that in itself, so you can for instance style your hair or wear fancy clothes for that reason. It is the self harm that is the issue. I don't quite understand your motivation to be frank.


Ok. Well. Let me try and explain. I don't really see getting a tattoo as self harm, but as customization of the body. My skin, which is my own property, is something of a blank canvas to me. Now. I could choose to keep the canvas blank obviously, however I felt the need to somewhat fill the canvas that is my skin. 

The pain (or harm as you might want to put it) is of a very very temporary nature. And. My body heals itself after getting the tattoo. It is the same with sports, lifting weights for instance. If you want to build up your muscles, you actually first have to break them down/damage them a little bit. That is why your muscles ache after a good work-out. I don't think you could say that doing sports is disrespectful towards your body, right? Of course you could argue that with sports you are improving your body (you are maintaining your body), however that doesn't change the fact that first you are actually harming your self before your body is improved.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I kinda like tastefully done tattoos.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

According to who? I find a well made and well placed tattoo incredibly pleasing. Visually.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Strange thread topic...tattoos on women are hot as hell!


----------



## Archibases (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe it has to do something about "doing whatever the hell a woman want with her body". Okay, feminism achieved a lot, but I think a few social concepts didn't just disappear. I live in a country where I meet with this everyday. Having piercings, tattoos can scare men who hate the thought of women not being feminine enough (even though it makes no sense, we know that women with piercings and tattoos can be feminine as well).


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*Why are tattoos on women such a turn-off? *
It's not. Everyone has their own preferences. It can be a turn on for some and a turn on for others. Bottom line is that the women with tattoos don't give a shit whether you find it a turn on or off to begin with. LOL


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

stiletto said:


> *Why are tattoos on women such a turn-off? *
> 
> 
> It's not. Everyone has their own preferences. It can be a turn on for some and a turn on for others. Bottom line is that the women with tattoos don't give a shit whether you find it a turn on or off to begin with. LOL


Ridiculous double standard. People equate it with trashiness or masculinity, when I see individuality and a highlighting of specific body parts. I'd get my own, except I'm far too indecisive and poor, ha. Another reason they appeal to me might be due to the idea that they had to go through an ordeal, making them "tough" - I like body scars for the same reason. 

But yeah, the whole purity/virginity thing, basically. Similar story with piercings.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Euclid said:


> Tattoos, piercings, etc go into the same category as alcoholism, smoking and doing drugs. Lack of self respect.


Exactly. What a huge mistake.. It's simply a sign of an unhealthy ego. "I'm so strong, I'm so smart, I'm so creative, etc". The tattoo I got was The biggest mistake of my life. I don't think I will ever be able to deal with it, I'll have to get it removed.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

yippy said:


> Ok. Well. Let me try and explain. I don't really see getting a tattoo as self harm, but as customization of the body. My skin, which is my own property, is something of a blank canvas to me. Now. I could choose to keep the canvas blank obviously, however I felt the need to somewhat fill the canvas that is my skin.


I beg to differ. The human body is not a commodity and therefore nobody can own it, not even yourself. Comparing the human body to a canvas is abhorring. That is not to say making your body appear more aesthetically pleasing than it is bad, I would say the opposite (as long as you don't harm it) however unlike for instance styling your hair or wearing appealing clothes, a tattoo doesn't enhance the body aesthetics, but uses it as a mere canvas... which is degrading, although there may be some clever exceptions to this I imagine, at least in principle. I admire the human body aesthetically myself, and the tattoos I see are like the spray paintings you see painted on subway walls as if they were painted over the masterpieces western civilization has once produced. 


yippy said:


> The pain (or harm as you might want to put it) is of a very very temporary nature. And. My body heals itself after getting the tattoo.


Same can be said about the one who cuts himself to get attention. Both are cases of self harm.


yippy said:


> It is the same with sports, lifting weights for instance. If you want to build up your muscles, you actually first have to break them down/damage them a little bit. That is why your muscles ache after a good work-out. I don't think you could say that doing sports is disrespectful towards your body, right? Of course you could argue that with sports you are improving your body (you are maintaining your body), however that doesn't change the fact that first you are actually harming your self before your body is improved.


It isn't self harm, no more than undergoing surgery is self harm, for the reason it's to improve one's health.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's a question, what if someone got a tattoo to cover up a blemish or scar they were ashamed of?


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

dagnytaggart said:


> I don't get why tattoos are instant dealbreakers for some guys. It's just a drawing on someone's skin. No way would I get one (too permanent), but if the woman's not sketching a wart-infested cock on her stomach, why would a bunch of Chinese symbols or whatever be a turn-off?
> 
> I actually think they could accent a woman's beauty quite nicely.


well some like tattoos and other dont , i preffer pure nature myself to . no tats , piercins or makeup , just plain old pure nature .


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

I am definitely not one of those guys. If it's artistic and personal that's a huge dealmaker for me.


----------

